# I want to run trains in the snow.



## Littlefoot14 (Sep 3, 2010)

I live in upstate NY. We usually get about 2ft of snow or so per year. In the early winter ive always been tempted to bring some track outside and plow with the locomotives. 

I have HO scale trains, and I would only do this in a Max of .5 inch of snow. I dont want to ruin my locomotives though, what im thinking i would do is buy maybe 5-6 Life Like locomotives, add a ton of wieght and traction tires to them, lash them together and go to town. I know G scale and bigger are best for snow, but i dont have that kind of money. One of the things im thinkign about doing as well is buying a wedge plow, and mounting like a paper towel underneath it so it dries the tracks before the engines go through.

Does this sound like a good enough idea?


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

those life like engines go fast


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

The track will short if the snow falls across both rails. Better choice may be to place an RC car battery pack on a flat car with an RC car ESC and receiver. Use the battery to power the train by wiring the train the the RC ESC. Then control your speed by radio. The RC equipment can be sealed to make it water resistant (not proof). I would recommend not using any 1 truck crive loco. An Athern BB would be beter, stronger gears, all wheels drive.


----------



## x_doug_x (Jun 21, 2010)

buy a old tyco and put 2 motors in it, a front and a rear. you'll also ahve 4 traction tires 2 front 2 back.... i wouldn't worry too much about the shortening out mentioned above. it's possible. water is a conductor. but it's not that great of one.


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbE0K6KEcY4


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Awesome vid... 
It works just like a 1:1.

Greg


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I love it, I watched twice.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tell 'em to swing by RI sometime around Dec 15th, setup the blower on my driveway, and run things until around March 15th ... I could use the help!

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Warm up in the Bullpen!*

Make sure the Loco is plenty warm when trying to run. I left an Athearn F-7 Santa Fe unit in the garage in January and tried to run it. Fifteen degrees just doesn't work well for some lubricants and grease.....not to mention the stressed metal of the unit....ran it for about 5 minutes before she finally warmed up.....man it gets cold in the land of the Frozen Tundra!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Goes to show ya, modeling is "Tons of Fun!"


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah, 15 degrees and the walk out to garage almost killed me!::laugh:


----------

